

End of the digital world. Gmail & Google Down?  - bcambel
https://mail.google.com

======
jameswyse
It's just you, buddy!

Works for me. <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/mail.google.com>

~~~
bcambel
it's back online again. I guess there was an outage for at least 15mins.

~~~
wglb
This is why not to post outages here. Please.

